# 2003 spec v rear bumper



## Seaofc (Feb 9, 2004)

Does anyone know of a rear bumper that lines up with the rest of the car. Right now I love how my car looks, except for the rear bumper. The rear of the car just sits too high. I was hoping that someone might know of just a rear bumper, otherwise I will be looking into a full kit because of the fugly rear on my car. Thanks.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it should fit no problem all basically same body style 02 , 03 sentras.


----------

